# Front marker lights and fogs not working!!!!



## motogpk7 (May 11, 2011)

OK noob here had my 05 GTO for about a month and noticed that the fog lights dont work and my front amber marker lights on the bumper dont work ether! ive checked some fuses and relays and nothing still no works.....the dash says the fogs are on but no dice...i dont know if the two are tied together some how and its just one easy problem im looking over help is needed did i miss a fuse or somthing? WTF?


----------



## motogpk7 (May 11, 2011)

yes i have changed the bulbs that was first step.


----------

